#  Nachrichten >   Politik: FDP stellt Sozialpolitik in den Mittelpunkt ihres Parteitags >

## aerzteblatt.de

Berlin - Die FDP will sich auf ihrem Parteitag in der kommenden Woche in Stuttgart vor allem mit Grundsätzen liberaler Sozialpolitik befassen. Einen entsprechenden Leitantrag mit dem Titel ?Freiheit, Fairness, Chancen? bringe der Bundesvorstand ein, ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

